# How would I make these legs removable?



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking to build this desk. I had it in the past, but an ex with a vengeance made quick work of it. I want to build it out of solid wood. Problem is, that I don't know how I would fasten the legs AND have them be removable. When I had the desk, it was made out of MDF and it had those little Metal pegs that you place in the hole and tighten into the piece the slid into. As much as I hate MDF, they held the desk together EXTREMELY well while allowing me to remove them. Now I want to build this desk, and keep it movable because I foresee myself moving at least once in the next 2 years.

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

You could try pocket hole screws. As long as you don't put glue on the joint you can simply put your drill in reverse and take out the pocket screws. Drive them back in when you've moved.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You could use the same type of fastner system the MDF desk used. Locally my big box stores carries all the standard hardware. It's just a matter of careful design and execution. You have to get the right size holes in the right location and then it will work fine.

Have fun!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I was thinking along the same lines as Herb, could get away with the same fasteners if you can find them.

If you want to go with out mechanical fasteners, you could always try using sliding dovetails from the back that stop just shy of the front. ;-) But you'd probably want tapered for that length.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Cam lock fasteners maybe?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

The KD fasteners are fascinating and challenging and rewarding. No question about that.

An alternative to ponder is to feature, rather than hide, the fasteners. Think of ways they could become a design detail.

Alternatively, everything could be aligned with dowels and fastened inside with angle brackets.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Scoo, the reason you want removable legs is so you can hide it from the next ex?


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

Partially lol.

I want them removable because I haven't found a permanent home yet. I'm moving to Phoenix from New York in 2 weeks, and who knows what kind of moving around I'll be doing out there. Someone suggested using these fasteners, and I think it may be my best option. What do you think?


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

Clint, I'm afraid that image makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Scoo, to keep it cheap I would use dowels. Glue the dowels to the tabletop but not to the corresponding holes in the three legs. The dowel end that fits into the legs could be tapered for a tight fit. I would then drill and countersink a hole through the sides of the legs and into the dowels. I would cover the screw heads with plugs. I would do the same thing at the two connecting points on the three legs (panels).

If you don't want to keep it cheap then you could use any of the above suggestions.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Even though I am a fan of KD fittings, they are a bit more involved when you are manually cutting them as opposed to using CNC tooling.

Alternatively, you can use basic hardware like corner braces and mending plates. They can be mostly hidden up under the top and below the modesty panel.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

DS, I really hate modesty panels…especially when I'm wearing shorts and want to show off my legs…


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*"DS, I really hate modesty panels…especially when I'm wearing shorts and want to show off my legs…"*

Whew! TMI TMI


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@Scootles - here is some pretty good advice that might help prevent another desk demise. 

*If you want to be happy for the rest of your life - Jimmy Soul*

Edit Note: Listen all the way through.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I vote for the pocket screws and maybe a few dowels to help line things up. Drill a few extra pockets just in case some of them don't hold well the second time around. Of course I often over simplify things I am a great believer in the KISS theory.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

DKV is probably the only person in the world with a "Glory Hole" in his modesty panel. heheh.


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

LOL actually on the real desk that modesty panel does have 2 'glory holes' to accommodate wires.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

+1 on the corner braces and the mounting plates. They work well too.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

What about a blind sliding dovetail cut into the top. Then it could just be dry fit every time you move.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

I've used a lot of fix cams in projects that require assembly and take down and reassembly. They are useful and work well. The key is making good drill fixtures to get the holes in the right places. Make the fixtures and test them on scrap. Fix cams are also called cam fixes and are also called cam lock fasteners (as in wahoo6o9's posting) If you have an Ace Hardware near you check in their Hilleman fastener section. Lots cheaper than HD.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

To be candid, that thing is ugly as sin. Better to lay a flush door across a couple saw horses.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

If the desk will be placed against the wall where the back will not be seen, use 3/4" x 3/4" cleats up the sides and across the top of the back panel and also across the top of the side panesl. Attach the cleats to the back and side panels using screws and glue. Use screws ony to hold the desk together when assembled.

I had two desks that I made that way. Mine were chipboard, but it works just was well with solid or other types os panels.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

What about bed hardware. Fastest knockdown from ex's and landlords.


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I have started making the desk in school today(I'm in school for building trades). I picked up a piece of Cabinet Grade red oak plywood for the top, on top of the 1/2 plywood I am using 3/4" red oak hardwood flooring to give it a decorative touch. For now, I'm doing just the top since I am in NY, and I don't have a fortune to spend on supplies and I'm moving to Phoenix next week. I'm going to do the top as elaborate as possible. Its my first real furniture project. The desk is going to resemble what is in the picture down to the color of the top and the legs. Hopefully tomorrow I'll have made some real progress. Until then, I suppose you get this crappy picture.


----------

